# Ihren Ausweis hier abgeben, bitte?



## Vilaplana

¿Cuál de las dos frases serái la correcta?
Ihr Ausweis hier abgeben, bitte?
Ihren Ausweis hier abgeben, bitte?
Me suena mejor la segunda, pero creo que gramaticalmente la primera es la correcta porque "Ihr Ausweis" es sujeto.
Gracias.


----------



## Liana

Se dice "Ihren Ausweis"
Ihren Ausweis hier abgeben, bitte.  
Yo pondría "bitte" al principio. Bitte ihren Ausweis hier abgeben.

Pero, si diriges la palabra a una persona es mejor decir:" Bitte geben Sie ihren Ausweis hier ab".


----------



## Vilaplana

Pero, ¿Ihren Ausweis, no es el sujeto de la oración?
¿Por qué va entonces en acusativo?


----------



## Geviert

Ihren Ausweis hier abgeben, bitte.
Bitte geben *Sie *ihren Ausweis hier ab.

Si va en acusativo será porque tal vez no es sujeto


----------



## Vilaplana

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## LüLü333

> Bitte geben Sie* I*hren Ausweis hier ab.



Es ist darauf zu achten, dass "Ihren" großgeschrieben wird.


----------



## Liana

LüLü333 said:


> Es ist darauf zu achten, dass "Ihren" großgeschrieben wird.


Stimmt, das habe ich total verschlafen.


----------

